# Human Faith



## Heinz (Mar 24, 2008)

Mine has been restored after three strangers helped my father.

I am eternally greatful to them. One took me home and helped me with his banged up bike. Top people and I really was so glad for the help.


Basically He came off his motorcycle and was rushed to hospital after oil got under his tyres. 

After 8 hours he came home but has so much sedatives and he'll be off work for a fair while. 

Anyway I also may not be around as much or at all for while, Im not sure depends how much help he needs. I still pop in.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about your dads accident mate, glad that people were around to help, but even more glad to hear that he's back home...

Please forward my very best get well soon wishes and all that to him....


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 24, 2008)

Sorry to hear of the accident, but also glad he's ok and strangers went out of there way to help.

I know your focus is changed, but please let us know how things are.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm with guys, Heinz.Sorry to hear of the accident and glad there were around those people to help.My very best get well soon wishes for your father and my smiles on you,I'm with you together dear friend.

Wojtek.


----------



## Heinz (Mar 24, 2008)

My most heartfelt thanks Lucky, Thor and Wojtek.

I also start a new job tomorrow just add to everything, things never space out do they?


----------



## mkloby (Mar 24, 2008)

Hope alll goes well Heinz. We'll see you.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Mar 24, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the accident....my best wishes to your dad and good luck on your new job.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 24, 2008)

Good luck with your new grafting mate...!


----------



## Marcel (Mar 24, 2008)

Best wishes to you and your father Heinz, Hope you'll like your new job, but don't stay away too much.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2008)

Damn sorry to hear about the accident. Glad you dad is going to be allright though.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 24, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the acccident. Hope everything works out ok, especially
with the new job.. Take care.

Charles


----------



## rochie (Mar 24, 2008)

wishing your dad a speedy recovery heinz


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 24, 2008)

Not trying to take the focus away from your Dad.........but best of luck on the new job.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 25, 2008)

G'day Heinz, all the best on your Dad's recovery mate, I hope he's not down and out for too long!
Also best of luck with the job, hope all works out for you!  

PS. Hope to see you back on here soon buddy, keep us updated!


----------



## Heinz (Mar 25, 2008)

Firstly could I just say thankyou to Mkloby, Koninstiger, Marcel, DerAdler, Charles, rochie, and Wildcat for the warm wishes.

I passed on your best wishes and he was very appreciative. 



As far as my job went well I no longer have it. The guy was one awful S.O.B and basically pissed me off but I kept at it until he told to find somewhere else. I wasnt good enough apparently. Just not my week! 


On a positve note I might be around more than I thought being unemployed again but I'll be looking after my old man on my own so being home isnt so bad at this time.



Thankyou again.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 25, 2008)

I am very to hear about your dad's accident alex, I wish him all the best and a very speedy recovery. And I am also sorry about your job, things will turn around eventually my friend.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 25, 2008)

MAN!!! I'm really sorry to hear about your job buddy, what a complete (unprintable foul language)...! As we say here, what's for you won't go by you...you'll see that something better will come around the corner...
As for now, please do forward my warmest and most heartfelt get well soon wishes to your "old man" again. He also has my permission to slap the back of your head whenever you don't do what you're told at home AND here at the forum...


----------



## Heinz (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks Jason and Lucky.

Went to the Quaks today got the verdict. Seems he has damaged the ligaments in his shoulder and will take about 6 weeks to heal. More visits to come with possible phsiyo. 

So things are looking better than I thought. 

Cheers


----------



## Graeme (Mar 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your father's accident. I hope he experiences a quick recovery.



Heinz said:


> As far as my job went well I no longer have it. The guy was one awful S.O.B and basically pissed me off but I kept at it until he told to find somewhere else. I wasnt good enough apparently. Just not my week!



Can you name the company/bastard? My eldest son had a similar experience. Was it an apprenticeship? So much for Howard's grand workplace agreement plans, no wonder he lost the election. But now Rudd's in the spotlight and it will be interesting to see if he can 'improve' on work situations for the young. I hope things improve for you.

I thought that you were of to University in an earlier post Heinz?


----------



## Heinz (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks for that Graeme. 

Luckily it wasnt an appreticeship or anything just a shitty coffee shop job. 
The AWAs were a joke I still am amazed people didnt react earlier.


As for as my status Im at TAFE at the moment just doing a writing course. Im looking to start a trade next year maybe.

Cheers mate.


----------



## A4K (Mar 28, 2008)

Sent a PM, Alex, without reading your further comments on the job. Sorry to hear that. Keep at it though, there will always be bosses like that, but there are always good ones too...

Best regards and wishes again to your dad. I'm sure you'll both be back on your feet in no time.

Evan


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey Man, sorry to hear of your further bad luck with the job, but glad your Father isn't as serious as it could have been. All the best to you and dad, mate.


----------



## Njaco (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow, coming in late. Very belated wishes for your Dad's recovery and the Temporary setback in career. Hope all goes well Heinz! Keep the faith!


----------



## Clave (Mar 28, 2008)

Good luck to both of you.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 15, 2008)

Just a little update on my old man....

Basically a few days ago the Quaks only just relised hes broken his shoulder blade. Its been 3 weeks and Im really fuming about the whole thing. It sets he work planes back even further because he now needs an operation to pin and screw it back together. Then rehab for it. Most of his job is heavy lifting.

Then today after having another scan we find out he has cracked the shoulder socket too on the underneath side, an uncommon break apparently.

As things go hes pretty lucky but just not really needed..........


Cheers.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 15, 2008)

Well, you know we're right behind you and your dad mate! keep on top of it and all the best to your Dad....and you too!


----------



## A4K (Apr 15, 2008)

Ditto Wayne!


----------



## Graeme (Apr 15, 2008)

Heinz said:


> Basically a few days ago the Quaks only just relised hes broken his shoulder blade.



Did they take X-rays at the Accident and Emergency Department at the time of the accident Heinz? Forgive me, but being a member of the public health service I can't help but ask!


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 15, 2008)

Jeez Heinz, talk about getting kicked while your down! Give my best wishes to your old man.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks guys much appreciated..... 



Graeme said:


> Did they take X-rays at the Accident and Emergency Department at the time of the accident Heinz? Forgive me, but being a member of the public health service I can't help but ask!


Nah your right Graeme,

They did take xrays and basically it was hard to get a straight answer. No offence to foreign doctors but its not always that easy to understand. Anyway we were assured there was no break. 
Went to a doctor 5 days later he didnt suggest any xrays.
My old man goes to physio and he suggests a scan and ultra sound to double check. 
We then find out theres a break and today when we go to the local Docs the socket is cracked.

Surely they could have seen this a few weeks ago. 

Going in for some stuff tomorrow and some treatment at the hospital.

I need a good book could be a long day


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 15, 2008)

Alex, I certainly hope ur Dad is getting on with it man... My best to u and him... If he's alive, he'll get better.... Keep the faith.....


----------



## Heinz (Apr 15, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Alex, I certainly hope ur Dad is getting on with it man... My best to u and him... If he's alive, he'll get better.... Keep the faith.....



Thanks Dan, it means a lot. Glad to see I got so many mates on here.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Same here Heinz, he better get well soon....or I'll come and slap the back of his head....give him my very best!


----------



## Heinz (Apr 15, 2008)

Cheers Lucky mate!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 15, 2008)

I hope for no more missed scans and no butter-fingered surgeons, Heinz! Hope all goes well!


----------



## Heinz (Apr 15, 2008)

Hopefully Njaco, thanks mate.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Apr 16, 2008)

The very best to you and your dad alex, I hope everything goes well for your old man.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 16, 2008)

thanks jason......

Im completely knackered right now......

Spent 15hours pretty much at clinics and hospital today.
3hours getting and waiting for CAT scans
12 waiting at the hospital just to get specialist to see my old man discuss operation possibilities........

Currently wired on hospital coffee


----------



## Njaco (Apr 16, 2008)

couldn't get wired on the hospital nurses? 

Hope all goes well.


----------



## Graeme (Apr 16, 2008)

Heinz said:


> Anyway we were *assured* there was no break.



Now there's a lawsuit waiting to happen.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 24, 2008)

hey guys.........

just another little update. Old man was operated on last night, spent 5hours or so in theatre. Mind you they kept bumping him back to put others before him but thats not to bad, we were happy the problem was going to be corrected. Australia public hospitals are great for vague or no answers at all!

Get a call today and they successfully screwed his shoulder back together while cutting ligaments and stitching to do so.

Except the dumb f**ks have LOST a screw in his shoulder. They dont know where it is, more freaking scans to find it incase its on its way to an artery. 

oh also his employer is hinting he should find somewhere else......... 

Like I said could be A LOT worse and im gratefull this is all but its bloody infuriating..........

cheers.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 24, 2008)

I am glad they were able to get his should back together but damn that sucks about the screw.

I really hope they can get that screw back out that is missing.

Sue em for everything you can!


----------



## Marcel (Apr 24, 2008)

I hope it'll be better now, Alex, give my best wishes to your father and good luck to you as well.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 24, 2008)

Got in late on this one, Alex, hope everything goes well. I understand Wayne
knows a good lawyer..... Our best to you Dad....

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Apr 24, 2008)

Lost a screw?!! Its always something, huh? Glad at least you have a positive outlook. Cheers!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 24, 2008)

jeez, Alex your having a Sh*tty run of family luck man!! Like NJ says I'm glad your looking at it with a positive attitude...all the best to you and Dad mate!!


----------



## chook (Apr 25, 2008)

Came in late also Heinz. Sorry to hear about your Dad, job and hospital dramas. I ride a bike too so my thoughts are with him and you also. Thanks for congrats too about our twins. I know all about hospital life and crap coffee from recent events. It's a shame that it takes a bad event to restore your faith in human kind. I've tasted some bitumen with my bike and have been equally impressed by the kindness of strangers although I' prefer to find it without dropping my bike in the future!


----------



## Watanbe (Apr 25, 2008)

hey mate, all the best!


----------

